# Anyone have mini oberhasli's (Oberian)



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm in love with the oberhasli breed, just their markings I think are beautiful. I also like the Alpines too Not to mention they have a great docile friendly nature I was considering getting 2 registered oberhasli doelings this winter, and get a registered Nigerian buck in the spring. 

2 questions really... Where do you go to find out if there is a market for these kids? If there is a market for them then I will most likely go this route.

Since they are mini's would they be able to breed all year around? I'm assuming so but maybe not since the oberhasli in them might stop that..

Anyone have these cuties?? I would like to hear of your experience....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would just have to watch the Craigslist ads. Also see if you can find any breeders in your area.

They may or may not be year round breeders.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> You would just have to watch the Craigslist ads. Also see if you can find any breeders in your area. They may or may not be year round breeders.


I have only seen 1 ad on CL in the last year I've been looking at goats.

I'm going under the assumption that there isn't a lot of them in Western Wa, but there are MANY oberhasli's in general.. Maybe I can start a new trend There are 3 breeders for oberhasli's several more for Nigerians... It might be a stab in the dark, but who knows... I think they would make delightful goats


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I haven't seen a lot of ads for them either but the 2 breeders that I bought my ND does off of both just got Oberhasli does this year to start breeding mini Obis. What are the odds? I would love to have mini Obis....maybe some day.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I think Mini Obies would be awesome!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, I'm going to try to get 2 registered oberhasli doeling and 2 Nubian doelings... and buy a registered Nigerian buck and do both mini Nubians, and mini oberhasli's oberians before I do I have a few questions.... I may do kinders but it seams they are phasing out a bit...

Curious question after I get the mini's that would be first generation, then I would need to sell the standards and Nigerian buck, and get another registered Nigerian buck for the next season, then sell the first generation kids, as now I have 2nd generation kids, sell that buck and get yet another buck...., and now finally I would have 3rd generation kids, that I can finally register as experimental? So can I sell the 1st and 2nd generation kids as registered or how does that work?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oberians are really hard. They have to fit the standard for color, which means trying to find a Nigerian buck that throws no spots, no white at all, and only black or bay kids. You end up with a lot of unregisterable culls. 

The breeding up is more like. 1/2 and 1/2 first generation. Then you need to find a miniature of the chosen breed to bring your generations up. I would suggest you ask LilQtBear, she breeds mini Nubians...


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

well at least you have canceled your meat goat plan!! lol
we had one for about 24 hours once she died of stress induced shut down of the vital organs, we have learned alot since then. but they are pretty and a nice choice


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

enchantedgoats said:


> well at least you have canceled your meat goat plan!! lol we had one for about 24 hours once she died of stress induced shut down of the vital organs, we have learned alot since then. but they are pretty and a nice choice


Yeah, that didn't take long now did it


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Oberians are really hard. They have to fit the standard for color, which means trying to find a Nigerian buck that throws no spots, no white at all, and only black or bay kids. You end up with a lot of unregisterable culls. The breeding up is more like. 1/2 and 1/2 first generation. Then you need to find a miniature of the chosen breed to bring your generations up. I would suggest you ask LilQtBear, she breeds mini Nubians...


Hmmm, interesting.... I might not even bother with registering anything... The more I was looking into the sites, the more requirements I saw... WOW!! So I may just go with plan B and breed good milking mutt goats... Lol


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, I like the mini breeds, however I have decided to go with unregistered kiddos.... I'm definitely getting a registered buck, but I'm still debating if I should go with kinders, since I have 2 does already, or if I should attempt on Mini Nubians or oberians. Not sure how everything is going to pan out... Getting into goats is really a huge adventure....


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey there-- I have been emailing back and forth with a Nubian breeder for 3 weeks (her doelings are alittle older 7 or 8 months) and its just difficult to get into see her kids- they are registered and a fair price $325... but now I go see a local lady just on the side of town needing place doeling Oberhaslis (one has extra teats, for $50!) and she has the paper work to prove CAE/CL clean herd... and one doe in milk as well....
So am thinking it might be easier to go that route?
Although to be honest the Nubian temprament is so popular, that the mini Nubian market would probably better, per demand in the Hobby market....

Just curious what do you like about the Oberhaslis vs the Nubian....?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, oberhasli's seem to be less moody and have a very docile personality. I like the looks of oberhasli's the best. They are also very quiet.. I have kinders, which is a Nubian/Pygmy cross, and they are by far the most moodiness, and loud goats... I also have Nubian/Lamancha does that are moody as well, they are quieter then the kinders... They are all good goats though... I would be hesitant about getting a doe with an extra teat though, as she could pass it on to her kids. Hope this helps


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> Well, oberhasli's seem to be less moody and have a very docile personality. I like the looks of oberhasli's the best. They are also very quiet.. I have kinders, which is a Nubian/Pygmy cross, and they are by far the most moodiness, and loud goats... I also have Nubian/Lamancha does that are moody as well, they are quieter then the kinders... They are all good goats though... I would be hesitant about getting a doe with an extra teat though, as she could pass it on to her kids. Hope this helps


Well I am rethinking my goat herd plan, we may just be better off wethering this buckling after one season of breeding.
Read a really intense posting (reply to WHat do you do with your dairy goat bucklings) and it really brought home to me the responsibility of placing your goats. A good death vs the sale barn and that kind of a future and, am thinking maybe I am not cut out for that kind of goat handling. Maybe I should just stick to a few pet does and a wether....
So, in the scheme of things maybe an extra teat or two doesnt matter ( I am not going to be a Breeder or showing?) I dunno I feel confused...
That thread is really sad. Its on another Forum.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I understand, trust me... I started out with 4, turned to 5 now I have 10 goats and 2 sheep. I'm wanting to sell some, bucks included..., but I'm scared to death at where they will end up I'm contemplating getting my bucks fixed after this season and just letting them stay... I get attached too quickly... I guess I could use them next year, since I do have 5 does, and possibly doelings coming

Are you wanting to breed her, milk her? Milking might be difficult. I'm not saying she won't work out, she could very well make an awesome pet


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I would never breed a dairy goat with an extra teat. That's just me though.. It's an extraordinarily huge fault.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> I understand, trust me... I started out with 4, turned to 5 now I have 10 goats and 2 sheep. I'm wanting to sell some, bucks included..., but I'm scared to death at where they will end up I'm contemplating getting my bucks fixed after this season and just letting them stay... I get attached too quickly... I guess I could use them next year, since I do have 5 does, and possibly doelings coming
> 
> Are you wanting to breed her, milk her? Milking might be difficult. I'm not saying she won't work out, she could very well make an awesome pet


Honestly I have wanted goats for 20yrs.... (midlife crisis some people get a Hotrod, I get goats).... daughter seems really enthusiastic to try making some cheese (I figure just milk while they are nursing kids and then let them dry up unless child can prove she is a consistent milker-- I am out of town 3 days a week).... so thats where the adorable buckling comes in (he will make a fine wether after a round of breeding)... and we have 300lbs of dogs to feed, 3 cats and we eat meat like there is no tommorrow(I love young goat) so I had thought we could eat excess kids.... but I dunno unless I found a local cheap excutioner I dont think we can do it ourselves (despite the gun lobbyists, we just arent gun people and humanely culling w/o guns I dunno)...
So now I am back to breeding a few pasture pets, and trying a hand at milking... maybe we could milk any normal teated doelings from her?
Oh I forgot to say the pair of miniToggs are wild and scared and the other main purpose of this doe is to be our friendly goatie ambassador.....
Oh and that person also has an older in milk doe (purebreed Oberhasli) that she wants to place, I am guessing she is normal teated....

Sorry so long....


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Oberhasli's it is!!!! We went to the address, it turns out it is a milk -share Dairy (with a whole wall full of Gold ribbons from County Fair)... She needs to downsize by 1 yearling doe that is not competing well at the Feeders for feed and is a little skinny (she had twins and still drying off, but still milking once a day, but I was assured easy to finish drying off) and the little doeling- mom is a show goat and Buck was sold off d/t his offsprings teat irregularities .... the doeling has 2 little warts that are the extra teats, they dont look like they will interfere with milking (we will freshen her at least once)... and since we have a mini (Nigerian) buck coming in November... 

Mini Oberhasli's it is!!!! Very excited!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good for you!!! Do you have a pic of her?

I visited a farm that had all oberhasli's and let's just say I have changed my mind about the mini's but I will get into pure oberhasli's. She actually only had 5 goats but they were so pretty, quiet, gentle, and one even allowed a lamb to suck on her (the tiny lamb needed it) Since I already have a well behaved oberhasli buck, I will be purchasing 2 doelings, come December I might keep my kinder clan, but not sure about that though


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I was debating between a Togg or an Ober for my full size milk goat. Decided on a Togg. Will get a doeling/doe next spring or summer.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Scottyhorse said:


> I was debating between a Togg or an Ober for my full size milk goat. Decided on a Togg. Will get a doeling/doe next spring or summer.


I was considering Togg too, but heard their milk was off naturally.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Not in the Americans and really only in a couple lines of the purebreds. It's one of those rumors that never dies.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Even if it does taste off, I will mostly be using it to freeze in case I need to bottle feed, and use for soap. I may breed her to Jills LaMancha buck and trade her a kid, so I am sure the kids would have nice milk genetics. Taste and production


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Not in the Americans and really only in a couple lines of the purebreds. It's one of those rumors that never dies.


Really? Hmmm they are beautiful too.....


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> Good for you!!! Do you have a pic of her?
> 
> I visited a farm that had all oberhasli's and let's just say I have changed my mind about the mini's but I will get into pure oberhasli's. She actually only had 5 goats but they were so pretty, quiet, gentle, and one even allowed a lamb to suck on her (the tiny lamb needed it) Since I already have a well behaved oberhasli buck, I will be purchasing 2 doelings, come December I might keep my kinder clan, but not sure about that though


Yes arent they sweet and gentle?! So friendly-- the yearling I am getting is a full sister to the show goat but she has scurs, so that put her out of the running for showing (but is registered)...
Too bad you arent close b/c I sure could use your Buck sometime! 
New to this, but Obers seasonal breeders? So she should be coming into heat soon?

I was warned that Toggs may have strong tasting milk (not something my skittish hubby is going to go for)... and since we have mostly Nigerian Toggs I am hoping their milk wont have that flavor. 
The Breeder showed me how to milk yesterday but I forgot to try the milk( someone's car broke down and they came over to call AAA which distracted us all)-- but will see if she will let me have a drink today....
We pick them up at 2PM!!!!!
Also she offered us a free wether, not sure though as I think I may end up with a few of my own in the summer after our first freshenings....


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Sorry no pics, I just have an old cell phone and no camera, and really havent been bothered to sign up for Flickr or any of those accounts (I have 15 passwords already- work in a hospital-- and I am getting them all confused as it is)....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, they are seasonal breeders... Yeah, it is too bad you don't live closer, as I'm sure Charlie wouldn't mind a bit That is another reason why I wanna go with just oberhasli's. 

I'm thinking mini Toggs would be good, since Nigerian milk is delicious. Actually Goathiker said that if it's American Togg, their milk should be good 

Shucks, no pics... Oh well, completely understand


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> Yes, they are seasonal breeders... Yeah, it is too bad you don't live closer, as I'm sure Charlie wouldn't mind a bit That is another reason why I wanna go with just oberhasli's.
> 
> I'm thinking mini Toggs would be good, since Nigerian milk is delicious. Actually Goathiker said that if it's American Togg, their milk should be good
> 
> Shucks, no pics... Oh well, completely understand


With mini Toggs, you would need to find a buck that has the same color as full size Toggs. Then you would be more likely to get the acceptable color. I just have never seen a Nigerian in that color. Well, I've seen two. Which is too bad, because it's one of my faves!  If you go mini, it would be easier to go Mini Oberhasli because the Chamoise color I have found it more common in the Nigerians.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You could also go pure black with black parents. Since it's a recessive gene you'd have a good chance of getting the dams color.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Obers can be pure black?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, they can. Interesting concept Goathiker.... I don't think I'm going with mini's I might change my mind but I like the seasonal breeding with the purebreds


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh I think I will end up with interesting mutt minis - my color is all wrong, but interestingly enough, they all have very strong dairy genetics (Nigie buck, and the does today are coming from a dairy and the yearling is a working gal so to speak)...
But who knows, the Bucklings father is solid black, but he is black and white parti colored....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

CAjerseychick said:


> Oh I think I will end up with interesting mutt minis - my color is all wrong, but interestingly enough, they all have very strong dairy genetics (Nigie buck, and the does today are coming from a dairy and the yearling is a working gal so to speak)... But who knows, the Bucklings father is solid black, but he is black and white parti colored....


I was scrolling through Craigslist this evening and came upon a Nigerian Dwarf doe bred to an oberhasli buck. I'm now curious on what the kids will look like so I'm debating on getting her. I'm a little concerned about birthing issues. I have a kinder doe that is bred to my ober buck, but kinders are a little bigger then the Nigerians. Hmmm, I might have some mini obers yet


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

So, I decided against getting her since they wanted $450.00 for her and she's not even registered.... I really wanted to see the kids though


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> So, I decided against getting her since they wanted $450.00 for her and she's not even registered.... I really wanted to see the kids though


$450! Wow -- there def is a market out there for mini dairy breeds (I know that it really appealed to us as first time goat owners, although now that we have a week milking the Oberhasli doe, I can see how much easier I standard size set of teats is to handle)...
and I was worried myself about the mini doe kidding a larger size kid anyway, I thought there was risk to that...

Well if you wanna see what that cross kid looks like-- we should have some by next summer (our registered Nigerian Dwarf buckling will be 8 weeks first wk of Nov and we will go get him then)-- by our 2 Oberhasli does....


----------



## EclecticGoatMommy (Feb 6, 2017)

I am new to goat raising and was primarily interested in PB Oberhaslis but as fate would have it I now have a Nubian/Oberhasli doe, a PB Oberhasli doe, a mini Nubian doe, a mini Oberhasli doe, and the newest addition is a 5 month old Mini Alpine. I also have a papered Nigerian dwarf that I may be willing to sell to the right home. My Ober and mini ober are bred to my ND buck and are due to kid in March/April.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

EclecticGoatMommy said:


> I am new to goat raising and was primarily interested in PB Oberhaslis but as fate would have it I now have a Nubian/Oberhasli doe, a PB Oberhasli doe, a mini Nubian doe, a mini Oberhasli doe, and the newest addition is a 5 month old Mini Alpine. I also have a papered Nigerian dwarf that I may be willing to sell to the right home. My Ober and mini ober are bred to my ND buck and are due to kid in March/April.


I am going to be breeding Nubian/Oberhasli's then in oh 10 years I'll get some Nigerian dwarf bucks, and breed minis... That's my new plan


----------

